
The Epic Story of Dropbox’s Exodus from the Amazon Cloud Empire - fforflo
http://www.wired.com/2016/03/epic-story-dropboxs-exodus-amazon-cloud-empire/?mbid=social_twitter
======
fensterblick
The article says: "Transferring four petabytes of data, it turned out, took
about a day."

Quite a feat - How did they manage to get 4 PB from S3 in a day, over the
internet?

~~~
techdragon
I honestly expect that they wouldn't have used the Internet to transfer a
volume that large.

"Never underestimate the bandwidth of a station wagon full of tapes" and all
that sort of thing.

